# Remote Code for HR10-250?



## reubenray (Mar 4, 2002)

What is the remote code number for this receiver? Would like to program my other remote control.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

I think I used 1142 for my One For All Universal Remote.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

What is the brand and model # of this other remote?


----------



## reubenray (Mar 4, 2002)

Edmund said:


> What is the brand and model # of this other remote?


Home Theater Master SL9000.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

I don't think there is a preprogrammed code on the SL9000 for the TiVo. You'll need to use the SL9000's learn feature.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

hiker said:


> I don't think there is a preprogrammed code on the SL9000 for the TiVo. You'll need to use the SL9000's learn feature.


Exactly, the sl9000 dates back to 1996.


----------



## ElVee (Feb 20, 2002)

reubenray said:


> What is the remote code number for this receiver? Would like to program my other remote control.


Does anyone know the remote code for the DirecTv universal remote (FCC ID: MG32081) for the HR10-250?

The manual that came with it does not list the HR10-250 anywhere.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

ElVee said:


> Does anyone know the remote code for the DirecTv universal remote (FCC ID: MG32081) for the HR10-250?
> 
> The manual that came with it does not list the HR10-250 anywhere.


It doesn't have a code geared especially for the 10-250, there are tivo codes and they're 01442 and 01142.


----------



## ElVee (Feb 20, 2002)

Edmund said:


> It doesn't have a code geared especially for the 10-250, there are tivo codes and they're 01442 and 01142.


Hmmm....Still can't get it to work.

Actually, I can't get it to do anything except turn my TH-42PHD7UY off and back on. Can't even get it to do anything else TV related (sound, channels). Just power on and off.

Wierd.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

ElVee said:


> Hmmm....Still can't get it to work.
> 
> Actually, I can't get it to do anything except turn my TH-42PHD7UY off and back on. Can't even get it to do anything else TV related (sound, channels). Just power on and off.
> 
> Wierd.


Try this to get the vol commands:

1. TV 
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-3
4. press SELECT

Are you entering the codes like this:

1. DTV symbol device
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 0-1-4-4-2, you should get two blinks

I hope your testing the code with Tivo on , and trying all keys. Because there won't be a command on the POWER key, just like the peanut remote.


----------



## ElVee (Feb 20, 2002)

Edmund said:


> Try this to get the vol commands:
> 
> 1. TV
> 2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> ...


Yes, the TiVo is on (I'm watching it).

I even confirmed the code was entered correctly by using the MUTE & SELECT 9-9-0 code verification method described on page 23 of the remote manual. (Pressing 1-5 and count the blinks for each digit)

The lights come on, so I know the batteries are good. I guess something is wrong with it.


----------



## kcmurphy88 (Jul 5, 2003)

The code for the HR10-250 is nearly the same as for the standard def D* Tivos. A few keys will need to be learned, notably the "-" subchannel separator and the RATIO key (although this may be another keycap on the SD unit).

If you can set up for the Hughes DirectTV (SD) Tivo, you are nearly there.


----------



## kcmurphy88 (Jul 5, 2003)

Note: you may have some issues with unit codes if you have more than one TiVo.


----------



## reubenray (Mar 4, 2002)

I now have the Onkyo RC-620M which came with my new A/V receiver. Have tried the codes and nothing so for.

What brand is the HD10-250?

For some reason this remote will only take 4 digits. Are all five digits necessary?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

reubenray said:


> I now have the Onkyo RC-620M which came with my new A/V receiver. Have tried the codes and nothing so for.
> 
> What brand is the HD10-250?
> 
> For some reason this remote will only take 4 digits. Are all five digits necessary?


No, the 5 digit codes in this thread are for UEI made white remotes, nothing else.

Does your onkyo remote include PVR/DVR codes, if so try Philips or Hughes.


----------

